# Need help testing a Digg-style photo website



## Sliider (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi everybody,

We are seeking help of the photography community. We're a few weeks from launching Sliider.com, a new Digg-style art photography website but with real photos instead of links. We'd like to have as many users as possible to test the uploading, voting process and speed. And of course we'd like you to suggest how we could improve the site. Please visit http://www.sliider.com

If it's not the right forums to post this message, please tell me and it'll be my pleasure to move it.

Thanks a lot!
Emanuel


----------

